# Cubase Questions (list)



## Broth3rz (Jun 28, 2021)

*STRIKETHROUGH *MEANS ITS ANSWERED. *NO STRIKETHROUGH* MEANS IT STILL NEEDS ANSWERED!

*ALL QUESTIONS INITALLY ANSWERED!! THANK YOU ALL WHO HELPED!!! I WILL LEAVE THIS UP FOR OTHERS TO LEARN!*

Been using Cubase for a few months and came across these questions. These are things that I couldn't find answers to. If you need images or for me to elaborate more, let me know. Please help!

1. Is there anyway to resize the Inspector / Visibility window? it's way too narrow, can you even move it?​​2. Lets say I have 2 projects open, instead of using the mouse to switch between them, or using a second monitor to display the extra one, is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between 2 or more opened projects? Like a cycle projects feature?​​3. Is there a way to have 2 or more projects activated at the same time so I don't have to keep reactivating?​​4. Is there anyway to scroll left and right with a keyboard shortcut? Instead of having to use the mouse for the bar at the bottom?​​5. Does Cubase have rendering issues? Like sometimes I'll be playing stuff and my SOURCE MEDIA audio goes mute, so I solo then un-solo within 1 second and its back. It's like it disabled and went mute for no reason. Or sometimes the track, piano or something will go into a really low volume but once I do the solo button or even the mute button on and off, its back to normal. I have not had these issues for awhile, I'm doing nothing different but figured I'd ask.​​6. Is there a way to move the value boxes to the center of the monitor? NOTE: I have a 49' monitor and its quite far over on the right and having to always go over there is annoying.​​7. You can randomize velocity which is great but is there a way to randomize any / all automation after you select all the nodes you wanna randomize? To like set them from 50-60 value wise, like volume, expression, etc. Example: I have 1st Violins and 2nd, I copy the expression data from 1st to 3nd and want to randomize the 2nd so its not the same as the 1st without have to edit the value of each node? I know I could select whichever ones and drag them down, but I want a randomness to it.​​8. On using the Notepad in Cubase is there anyway to resize the typing area to be taller? It creates a scroll bar and would be a lot better if it were to be made taller.​​9. When selecting a MIDI note, at the top of the bottom window where you change values, what does Release Length mean? I did Google this but I didn't seem to find much? Is there a way to set ALL MIDI notes to 0? or any other value, all at once? Release Length wise.​​10. So I have a folder named Piano, inside that I have a Kontakt with an additional MIDI track that is the main piano (both 1). Then I have another piano (2), a Celesta on another MIDI track. The main piano HAS to have a compressor on it since the volume is so low. That's fine. But the Celesa doesn't... There is the issue. I can add an Insert to a Kontakt for the main piano, but then the Celesta has the compressor added to it also which I don't want. I know there is no audio on the MIDI Track since they are just data, so I'm sure that's the issue? Simply, what can I do to add a compressor to the main Piano but leave out the Celesta while keeping the MIDI track, Celesta in the same KONTAKT for organization purposes? I want to use the least amount of KONTAKTs. Right now I just threw it into another KONTAKT that doesn't have any effects.. but this keeps thing unorganized since the Celesta is a piano and I want it in with the Piano folder with the others. I'm sure there is a way to do this? I hope its simple because I don't want another KONTAKT for this one instrument. Help?​​11. When naming a track, how do you get text on the right side of the track box? I've seen it done.. The main name is on the left side, but I've seen text on the right side of the track also. Really want this!​​12. Does Cubase has an = button like Reason does? So if you select more than 1 note, if you click the = button that is usually next to the velocity, length, starting and ending points, etc. It will make all the notes you have selected equal to highest number, of what you have selected. Can Cubase do this? It would be nice to hit a button rather than having to select the notes, adding the velocity lane if it isn't showing, dragging up to max to make them equal, then type the number in or drag down to X value.​​13. This is also based on question 12, if I select more than one note and type in a number in the velocity box, volume box, etc, it never sets all of the notes to what I typed in, it seems it splits the difference or something? I'd like to select X amount of notes and type in 50 and they are all 50. I don't wanna have to do it manually or use the Logical Editor.​​14. It seems when you use the Overlap (tick) feature with MIDI, the value doesn't change to what it is for each note. So if you set some to 75, and others to 50, when you select any of those notes it will tell you the LAST value you entered. So if I set the first notes via Overlap to 75, then select other notes, set to 50. When I select the 75 notes, it will still say 50, instead of what those notes values are... 75. So anyway for it to change to the correct value when you select X note(s)?​​15. Is it possible to add XX plugin like reverb, Reverse, Delay, etc, with the tap of a button? That would be an amazing time saver. Instead of going to sends, inserts, adding FX Channels, etc. I guess FX channels is the best way to do it?​​16. I have an instrument playing, my atmosphere, which is Spitfire Choir (instrument) and it sounds good but my overall track tempo, when it changes, affects the tempo of the instrument playback, so it makes my atmosphere faster which I don't want. How do I make it so the overall tempo doesn't affect my one Instrument? It is not a MIDI track.​​17. Can you bind a button with the StreamDeck to create a new instrument > Kontakt? Where you don't have to select from a list of instruments that is. I know you can start the creation of a track or MIDI, but if I know I need Kontakt, I'd like to hit 1 button and POP Kontakt is added.​​18. What's the difference between folders and buses? If I have a folder it creates a mixer for that folder that I can add effects to.. just like a bus? I don't understand the difference. Side note: What's the purpose of an AUX channel?​​19. Is there a way to do a binding of Auto Mixdown only what you have selected in your markers? I see that Cubase has one for the WHOLE SONG, but I export a lot of section, not entire tracks.​​20. Is there anyway to bind CERTAIN lanes to a button? So if I know I want Volume or Expression I hit X key and it will show THAT lane and toggle as I keep pressing it? I know I can SHOW ALL lanes, but it would be nice to set each SHOW LANE to X key. I don't always need or want all 3-4 lanes showing up at once.​​21. How to remove gaps between MIDI notes? Like if I shorten them all, how to I butt them all up together with no gaps?​​22. What's the difference between BOUNCE MIDI vs Render In Place?​​23. Lets say your recording and mess up, anyway to hit a key and instantly start record in the same place with the bad take automatically deleted?​​24. Is there a way to revere MIDI audio input? So I can record some MIDI instrument, render in place to audio waveform, then reverse it. Is there a way or is it even possible to skip the render in place and hear the reverse effect with MIDI instead of rendering to waveform?​​25. Is it possible to tell the Logical Editor that I want THESE X NODES to be randomized 10-20 lower OR higher then what the values currently are? Or both lower and higher? Or is everything set values NOT based on what they currently are?​
I just added a few of these so I didn't look for a few so people don't just tell me to go Google since I did spend hours total trying to find this stuff out.. thanks so much!


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jun 28, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> 7. You can randomize velocity which is great but is there a way to randomize any / all automation after you select all the nodes you wanna randomize? To like set them from 50-60 value wise, like volume, expression, etc. Example: I have 1st Violins and 2nd, I copy the expression data from 1st to 3nd and want to randomize the 2nd so its not the same as the 1st without have to edit the value of each node? I know I could select whichever ones and drag them down, but I want a randomness to it.


Use the logical editor, tie it to a hotkey for fast access (I use Ctrl+Shift+P), create a preset for recurrent use.



Broth3rz said:


> 18. What's the difference between folders and buses? If I have a folder it creates a mixer for that folder that I can add effects to.. just like a bus? I don't understand the difference. Side note: What's the purpose of an AUX channel?


You can't insert effects on a folder, it's just a virtual folder.



Broth3rz said:


> 16. I have an instrument playing, my atmosphere, which is Spitfire Choir (instrument) and it sounds good but my overall track tempo, when it changes, affects the tempo of the instrument playback, so it makes my atmosphere faster which I don't want. How do I make it so the overall tempo doesn't affect my one Instrument? It is not a MIDI track.


Check musical vs linear time base mode,

You should find the answer to most if not all your questions by reading the manual, or check Steinberg's YT channel they have excellent tutorials.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jun 28, 2021)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> Use the logical editor, tie it to a hotkey for fast access (I use Ctrl+Shift+P), create a preset for recurrent use.
> 
> 
> You can't insert effects on a folder, it's just a virtual folder.
> ...



I will have to look up tutorials on the logical editor then, hope there are good ones.

When I said folder I meant instrument, aka, Kontakt. So if I add an insert to Kontakt, its adding that effect to everything in that Kontakt instance, I don't want it to add that effect to EVERYTHING in that instance of Kontakt, in this case, there are 2 things in Kontakt, piano and Celesta, I don't want it to add the effect to my Celesta.. so whats the best way to do this and be organized?

I saw it had something to do with 'musical vs linear' but Google and looking at the online manual I can't find those settings. I don't have that button it shows the manual shows.

Apart from the last 5 questions, everything else I could not figure out with Google and the manual, don't know if I'm wording it wrong or what. If you all don't help with these I literally have no clue how to figure any of it out.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jun 28, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> 21. How to remove gaps between MIDI notes? Like if I shorten them all, how to I butt them all up together with no gaps?


You want to check the midi functions... Legato is what you are looking for






Legato


Extends each selected note so that it reaches the next note.




steinberg.help








Broth3rz said:


> 3. Is there a way to have 2 or more projects activated at the same time so I don't have to keep reactivating?



Nope, unfortunately






Activating Projects


If you have several projects opened at the same time in Cubase, only one project can be active. The active project is indicated by the lit Activate Project button in the upper left corner of the Project window. If you want to work on another project, you have to activate the other project.




steinberg.help








Broth3rz said:


> 4. Is there anyway to scroll left and right with a keyboard shortcut? Instead of having to use the mouse for the bar at the bottom?



Shift + Scroll I think (not in front of Cubase right now... )



Broth3rz said:


> 12. Does Cubase has an = button like Reason does? So if you select more than 1 note, if you click the = button that is usually next to the velocity, length, starting and ending points, etc. It will make all the notes you have selected equal to highest number, of what you have selected. Can Cubase do this? It would be nice to hit a button rather than having to select the notes, adding the velocity lane if it isn't showing, dragging up to max to make them equal, then type the number in or drag down to X value.


The logical editor would be your friend for this.
Might not be feasible to align on the highest one... But you could definitely have a few key commands to apply fixed velocities. Like 20-50-75-100-127 for instance... They would not align on the highest, but could get close enough by pressing a button.



Broth3rz said:


> 2. Lets say I have 2 projects open, instead of using the mouse to switch between them, or using a second monitor to display the extra one, is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between 2 or more opened projects? Like a cycle projects feature?


Doesn't the usual ALT + TAB not work for this? (not a Cubase trick, a regular Windows trick. Maintain ALT pushed down and press TAB to navigate between windows)


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jun 29, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> I don't wanna have to do it manually or use the Logical Editor.


You don't have to use the logical editor every time. Create a function, link it to a key command.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jun 29, 2021)

I have updated the ones answered. Thanks! Keep them coming please!

So with removing the gaps, I don't think its Legato I'm looking for? I don't want to extend the notes, I want to make them closer together position wise. So the notes WERE long and Legato, connected. I made them all shorter. Now I need to make them closer together, faster.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 29, 2021)

_1. Is there anyway to resize the Inspector / Visibility window? it's way too narrow, can you even move it?_

No, afraid not.

_6. Is there a way to move the value boxes to the center of the monitor? NOTE: I have a 49' monitor and its quite far over on the right and having to always go over there is annoying._

No.

_11. When naming a track, how do you get text on the right side of the track box? I've seen it done.. The main name is on the left side, but I've seen text on the right side of the track also. Really want this!_

Right click on the track and select _Track Controls Settings_. From here you can add, remove and reorder items in the track header for all the different track types.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 29, 2021)

15. is a NO also. You can’t create a macro to do this, no matter which why you slice it.


----------



## scherzo (Jun 29, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> 1. Is there anyway to resize the Inspector / Visibility window? it's way too narrow, can you even move it?


No, the sidebars are of fixed size. 



Broth3rz said:


> 6. Is there a way to move the value boxes to the center of the monitor? NOTE: I have a 49' monitor and its quite far over on the right and having to always go over there is annoying.


Which value boxes are we talking about? If they're in floating windows you can put them wherever you want obviously, but sidebars and docked windows are where they are (unless you reposition the whole window). 



Broth3rz said:


> 8. On using the Notepad in Cubase is there anyway to resize the typing area to be taller? It creates a scroll bar and would be a lot better if it were to be made taller.


No, fixed size again, I'm afraid.



Broth3rz said:


> 9. When selecting a MIDI note, at the top of the bottom window where you change values, what does Release Length mean? I did Google this but I didn't seem to find much? Is there a way to set ALL MIDI notes to 0? or any other value, all at once? Release Length wise.


Release Length is related to the Note Expression system, which is an alternative way of attaching controller data directly to notes themselves. Increasing Release Length from 0 allows you to have Note Expression data after the note has ended and the instrument's release phase is playing.

Note Expression is an advanced feature though, and I'd suggest leaving it alone for now. Outside of this, Release Length has no relevance as far as I'm aware, so you're quite safe to just ignore this. 

As for the other question - setting a fixed value for multiple events should be as simple as selecting them, entering the new value in the info line and hitting enter. Click-and-drag with the mouse will give relative changes instead. 



Broth3rz said:


> 10. So I have a folder named Piano, inside that I have a Kontakt with an additional MIDI track that is the main piano (both 1). Then I have another piano (2), a Celesta on another MIDI track. The main piano HAS to have a compressor on it since the volume is so low. That's fine. But the Celesa doesn't... There is the issue. I can add an Insert to a Kontakt for the main piano, but then the Celesta has the compressor added to it also which I don't want. I know there is no audio on the MIDI Track since they are just data, so I'm sure that's the issue? Simply, what can I do to add a compressor to the main Piano but leave out the Celesta while keeping the MIDI track, Celesta in the same KONTAKT for organization purposes? I want to use the least amount of KONTAKTs. Right now I just threw it into another KONTAKT that doesn't have any effects.. but this keeps thing unorganized since the Celesta is a piano and I want it in with the Piano folder with the others. I'm sure there is a way to do this? I hope its simple because I don't want another KONTAKT for this one instrument. Help?


In the first case, you will need to route the instruments to different outputs within Kontakt, and enable the same number of outputs on your instrument track in Cubase. Honestly though, it seems simpler to me to just use separate instrument tracks for each instrument.

There also seems to be some confusion between folders, buses, instrument channels and things. In Cubase, a folder for example is a simple organizational tool that has no influence whatsoever on how audio is routed. I'm not entirely sure what you want to do here. 



Broth3rz said:


> 14. It seems when you use the Overlap (tick) feature with MIDI, the value doesn't change to what it is for each note. So if you set some to 75, and others to 50, when you select any of those notes it will tell you the LAST value you entered. So if I set the first notes via Overlap to 75, then select other notes, set to 50. When I select the 75 notes, it will still say 50, instead of what those notes values are... 75. So anyway for it to change to the correct value when you select X note(s)?


As far as I'm aware, the Overlap box is not for displaying current overlap, it's for setting the amount of overlap you want the next time you hit Apply Legato. 



Broth3rz said:


> 15. Is it possible to add XX plugin like reverb, Reverse, Delay, etc, with the tap of a button? That would be an amazing time saver. Instead of going to sends, inserts, adding FX Channels, etc. I guess FX channels is the best way to do it?


You can set key commands for things like "add FX send to selected tracks" or "create new group track for selected tracks", but I don't think you can do it for setting individual specific plugins. Well, plugins do appear in the key commands section under Process Plugin, but I believe (someone please correct me) this is for non-realtime use - like if you have a whole audio file that you want to process with some specific plugin and re-render the file.



Broth3rz said:


> 20. Is there anyway to bind lanes and/or Show Used Controllers & Remove Used Controllers to a button? So if I know I want Volume or Expression I hit X key and it will show that lane and toggle as I keep pressing it, instead of clicking around for it over and over again. And can I remove ALL lanes at once with the button? Add all the lanes I'm using at once for that track? I did see some lane stuff but I'm not sure what is what in the key bindings.


Yes! Look up key commands called: 
- MIDI: Show/Hide Controller Lanes
- MIDI: Show Used Controllers
- MIDI: Controller Lane Setup 1
- MIDI: Controller Lane Setup 2 (etc)

You'll need to set up some lane configurations manually - when you have something you like, click the Controller Lane Setup button at the bottom and select 'add preset' from the menu.






Unfortunately you can't bind key commands to specific lane setups (grrr....), only to setup number #1, #2, #3 etc as they appear in the list. And you can't re-organize the setups either, just add or delete, so the ordering matters. 



Broth3rz said:


> 22. What's the difference between BOUNCE MIDI vs Render In Place?


Render In Place renders an audio file of the selection. Bounce Midi is a way of merging midi clips on different lanes into one. (You probably don't need it.) 



Broth3rz said:


> 23. Lets say your recording and mess up, anyway to hit a key and instantly start record in the same place with the bad take automatically deleted?


Go to Transport/Common Record Mode/ in the menu and make sure Re-Record is selected (this is also accessible from the transport bar). You should now be able to just hit the record button a second time and it will discard whatever you had recorded thus far and restart from the same position.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 29, 2021)

scherzo said:


> You can set key commands for things like "add FX send to selected tracks" or "create new group track for selected tracks", but I don't think you can do it for setting individual specific plugins. Well, plugins do appear in the key commands section under Process Plugin, but I believe (someone please correct me) this is for non-realtime use - like if you have a whole audio file that you want to process with some specific plugin and re-render the file.


For direct-offline processing you can assign any plugin to a key stroke, but you can't create a macro that'll add inserts to channels, unfortunately. :(



Broth3rz said:


> ​11. When naming a track, how do you get text on the right side of the track box? I've seen it done.. The main name is on the left side, but I've seen text on the right side of the track also. Really want this!​​



At the bottom of the track controls, you'll see a cog icon. Click on this and you can adjust things like, name length, what controls are shown etc.. and rearrange the order in which these are displayed for any track type.













Broth3rz said:


> ​17. Can you bind a button with the StreamDeck to create a new instrument > Kontakt? Where you don't have to select from a list of instruments that is. I know you can start the creation of a track or MIDI, but if I know I need Kontakt, I'd like to hit 1 button and POP Kontakt is added.​


Unfortunately you can't.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jun 29, 2021)

Updated the answered.


I got the icon for the musical vs linear but switch it on and off literally does nothing to my instrument. It still goes faster with my tempo on the track. Selecting either doesn't change that. It has a tremolo effect and that effect gets faster with the tempo which I can't have. What am I doing wrong?
Here is a sample of the atmoshpere I'm talking about that I DONT want to change tempo on, but is.. NOTE that this sample ISNT the tempo issue area.




As for the name thing, I understand you can edit channel stuff, but none of that says anything about the double name thing I've seen. Here is an image to help understand what I mean.






The red box is where I should be able to put text, additional name or whatever. I've seen it done... somewhere on YT someone had it. I don't wanna make the name length longer unless the only way to do what I want is add like 20 empty spaces then the text I want to give the illusion?


So I was able to make a lane preset and turn it on with Controller Lane Setup 1. But pressing it again doesn't toggle it (turn it back off)? If I could press it again to turn it off it would save me from having to bind another key to Show/Hide Controller Lanes. Does it not toggle?


So what I need I guess is ... is it possible to tell the Logical Editor that I want THESE X NODES to be randomized 10-20 lower OR higher then what the values currently are? Or both lower and higher?
*These fixes are helping so much guys. Like re-record alone, so amazing, I do wish the GUI was more customizable, like the MIDI values on the left .. put in center, etc.

I only have a few more unanswered! :D*


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 29, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> As for the name thing, I understand you can edit channel stuff, but none of that says anything about the double name thing I've seen. Here is an image to help understand what I mean.


As I said, you just rearrange the order using the Track Controls. The only thing you need to do is adjust the track area width and name width. This will slightly vary depending on how many controls you want displayed vs the length of your track names.

You can make other views with it, just play around with the settings until you have things arranged how you want


----------



## scherzo (Jun 29, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> So I was able to make a lane preset and turn it on with Controller Lane Setup 1. |But pressing it again doesn't toggle it (turn it back off)? If I could press it again to turn it off it would save me from having to bind another key to Show/Hide Controller Lanes. Does it not toggle?


No toggling I'm afraid. You need separate keys for that.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jun 29, 2021)

scherzo said:


> No toggling I'm afraid. You need separate keys for that.


That sucks.. lol. guess I need the 32 key StreamDeck. Thanks!


MarcusD said:


> As I said, you just rearrange the order using the Track Controls. The only thing you need to do is adjust the track area width and name width. This will slightly vary depending on how many controls you want displayed vs the length of your track names.


I don't understand what the track control menu can do for what I want. I don't care about the name width or the order of anything or even what is showing there. This is what I want:






That is with adding like 15-20 empty spaces after the actual naming of the instrument, is there an official way to do it?

I don't want the name at the end, I want text on BOTH ends.

Only 7 more questions left guys. thanks alot!! :D:D


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 29, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> That sucks.. lol. guess I need the 32 key StreamDeck. Thanks!
> 
> I don't understand what the track control menu can do for what I want. I don't care about the name width or the order of anything or even what is showing there. This is what I want:
> 
> ...


If you want it like that you'll need to set the track name width to a higher value then use lots of spaces before entering the text. There's no option to set the text to display in that area, that I'm aware of.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jun 29, 2021)

That's what I did, I added tons of spaces after 'Violins 1'.. kinda annoying but I guess I'll have to do it like that.

Anyone know of any good video tutorials on the best way to organize your project folder, midi tracks, bus, aux, wise?

Right now I got A folder of strings, in that I have 5 MIDI tracks, port 1-5, and the Kontakt which I also set to 1. So I have a double port (violins 1). Is that right? Better way to do it?

Then I did that for my piano and miscellaneous folder.

*7 Question left.*


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 29, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> That's what I did, I added tons of spaces after 'Violins 1'.. kinda annoying but I guess I'll have to do it like that.


Something you can do to make it easier... name all you're tracks as usual. Then for one of them, add all the spaces, so the text is aligned to the right. Copy the amount of spaces, open the project logical editor and create a command to do this (see video). You can also save the command and bind it to a keystroke later.

View attachment NAME.mp4


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 29, 2021)

I think the second track names you've seen are probably due to track versions.

If a track has more than one version, the name of it is displayed on the right hand side of the track header.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jun 29, 2021)

jonathanwright said:


> I think the second track names you've seen are probably due to track versions.
> 
> If a track has more than one version, the name of it is displayed on the right hand side of the track header.


Can I just create a new track and tell Cubase its a new version? How to do that? Would that work? lol I guess I think I remember seeing v1 and v2, etc on the right... I guess that's default?



MarcusD said:


> Something you can do to make it easier... name all you're tracks as usual. Then for one of them, add all the spaces, so the text is aligned to the right. Copy the amount of spaces, open the project logical editor and create a command to do this (see video). You can also save the command and bind it to a keystroke later.
> 
> View attachment NAME.mp4


The only issue with that is I need the instrument name also on the left like in my image. So depending on the instrument name length it will be more or less spaces.

I'm not sure what I wanna put on the right, maybe LIVE or MIDI? I just wanted to know how when I needed it.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 29, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> Can I just create a new track and tell Cubase its a new version? How to do that? Would that work? lol I guess I think I remember seeing v1 and v2, etc on the right... I guess that's default?


I'm afraid not. The version name option only appears once you create a second version.

I guess you could always create track templates set up how you want, then duplicate them.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jun 29, 2021)

I will use the spaces option if I need something over there.

*8 Questions left everyone. Thanks so much for the answers and time!! Thank you Johnathan.*


----------



## scherzo (Jun 29, 2021)

Ok, I have time to try to tackle a few more. Questions are like Pokemon - gotta catch 'em all! 



Broth3rz said:


> 5. Does Cubase have rendering issues? Like sometimes I'll be playing stuff and my SOURCE MEDIA audio goes mute, so I solo then un-solo within 1 second and its back. It's like it disabled and went mute for no reason. Or sometimes the track, piano or something will go into a really low volume but once I do the solo button or even the mute button on and off, its back to normal. I have not had these issues for awhile, I'm doing nothing different but figured I'd ask.


Hmm, are we talking playback or exporting a rendered file here? I've not encountered such a playback bug, and I can't recall hearing about one either, so I'm not sure what's going on there. Software works in mysterious ways at times though.

I have had problems with audio exports not working correctly, and getting periods of silence in the exported file. As if the instrument decided to give up and sit in silence in the middle of things, for no particular reason. In my case at least, this was a specific bug in a specific VST instrument that has long since been fixed. As a workaround I could do non-realtime exports. Disabling ASIO Guard might have helped too, I don't remember exactly.



Broth3rz said:


> 16. I have an instrument playing, my atmosphere, which is Spitfire Choir (instrument) and it sounds good but my overall track tempo, when it changes, affects the tempo of the instrument playback, so it makes my atmosphere faster which I don't want. How do I make it so the overall tempo doesn't affect my one Instrument? It is not a MIDI track.


You probably need to set this up at the instrument or effect itself. Many instruments have an on/off switch for tempo sync, and most effects can be set to a fixed number of milliseconds as opposed to note values. You might have to fine-tune it by ear. 

The tempo is what it is at any given point, and if it changes any effect that syncs to it will have to change and recalculate whatever it's supposed to be doing - which can lead to CPU spikes or these warbly tape-style effects in delay plugins and such. The only way around it is to make them not sync to tempo. 

Musical vs. linear time will affect the positioning of events in a project, not instrument/effect playback. 



Broth3rz said:


> 17. Can you bind a button with the StreamDeck to create a new instrument > Kontakt? Where you don't have to select from a list of instruments that is. I know you can start the creation of a track or MIDI, but if I know I need Kontakt, I'd like to hit 1 button and POP Kontakt is added.


I don't have a StreamDeck, but just as with insert fx, there is no way that I'm aware of that you can add a specific instrument to a track via a hotkey or macro. (You might be able to hack something together with something like AutoHotkey. Maybe. I haven't looked into it.)

In practice I haven't found it to be a huge obstacle personally; I have a hotkey to bring up the Add Instrument Track box, and it's just one click and a few keystrokes away from selecting whatever instrument I'm looking for. Most of the time I'm using track presets or importing from archives anyway. 



Broth3rz said:


> 18. What's the difference between folders and buses? If I have a folder it creates a mixer for that folder that I can add effects to.. just like a bus? I don't understand the difference. Side note: What's the purpose of an AUX channel?


This gets nebulous because different DAW:s have different names for the same thing. 

In Cubase, a folder is just for organizing tracks visually in the project/arrangement window. That's all it does, and this organization is completely independent of track routing. If you have a folder that added something in the mixer, it's not a folder because that's not what folders do. A group track is, I suppose, what other DAW:s might refer to as a bus. You route one or multiple audio tracks into it so you can process the sum of them together. 

(Minor caveat: I think there is a factory macro function that creates both a folder track and a group track at the same time. But understand that they are different things that serve different functions - one is for visual organization, the other for actual routing.) 

I don't actually know what an AUX track is in generic DAW-speak. Cubase doesn't actually have such a thing, but probably just calls it something else (FX track if I had to guess, but someone else can perhaps fill us in). 



Broth3rz said:


> 19. Is there a way to do a binding of Auto Mixdown only what you have selected in your markers? I see that Cubase has one for the WHOLE SONG, but I export a lot of section, not entire tracks.


Hmm. The default behavior for exporting mixdown is to export the section between the locators - all that the Export Whole Song macro does is set the locators to include everything, if I recall. Just set the locators where you want them (the key command Transport - Locators To Selection can be helpful here), go to the Audio Mixdown window and set Range to Locators and you should be good. 

You can also use cycle markers (which are distinct from regular markers!) if you want to export multiple sections in one go. 



Broth3rz said:


> 21. How to remove gaps between MIDI notes? Like if I shorten them all, how to I butt them all up together with no gaps?


Maybe there's a better way, but here's a macro I hacked together that might be helpful: 






Here it is in use, using the arrow key to select different notes. You'll need to apply it for every note though.





Replace Locate Previous Event with Locate Next Event and it will hopefully work in the other direction too, but I haven't checked.



Broth3rz said:


> 24. Is there a way to revere MIDI audio input? So I can record some MIDI instrument, render in place to audio waveform, then reverse it. Is there a way or is it even possible to skip the render in place and hear the reverse effect with MIDI instead of rendering to waveform?


No, not unless the instrument itself has a way of playing reverse samples built into it. You'll have to render and reverse manually in most cases. 



Broth3rz said:


> 25. Is it possible to tell the Logical Editor that I want THESE X NODES to be randomized 10-20 lower OR higher then what the values currently are? Or both lower and higher? Or is everything set values NOT based on what they currently are?


I'm not sure what you mean by nodes, but the logical editor typically lets you set both absolute and relative values. "Random value between +10 and +20 of its current value" shouldn't be a problem for example.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jun 29, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> I will have to look up tutorials on the logical editor then, hope there are good ones.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jun 29, 2021)

scherzo said:


> GOOD STUFF!



It's usually playback issues. Haven't had it for awhile with nothing changed.. and no software updates either so since its not doing it anymore lets forget about it.
Now that you mention it, the tremolo effect I have MAY be set to sync so that effect is ramping up when the tempo does, I will have to check that effect out. As for the sample, I don't think it has anything pertaining to this issue? It's Spitfire Choir.
So I rarely actually render my entire track, I usually just render sections over and over to see what people think and try different things. So being able to render the WHOLE TRACK is nice but if I have my markers set up for a section.. I wanted a hotkey to render just my selection. Trying to go through that mean EVERY time to get to Mixdown is very annoying and I'm sure adds up. How sure are we that I can't render via hotkey after I have made a selection with my markers?
That is exactly what I was wanting with the note, not sure how to set up a 4-way macro in Cubase yet but if that's the only way then I'd like to make it.
The reason I was asking is that would be amazing on the reversing to be able to skip that step but also I was going to buy a Reverse plugin but no need since Cubase has one and because you can't do the MIDI reverse there is no need to buy it.
By nodes I mean the dots in the automation lanes.



Rasoul Morteza said:


>


That's good for a fixed value, is there a way to do "Random value between +10 and +20 of its current value." That's what I really need as the values will always be different.

If there isn't a way this will still help a lot though I will have to go into the editor every time to set new values.


I will try the 3 things when I get a chance to get in Cubase, if I have any issues I will report them.

*THANK YOU ALL!*

These answers will help so much with time and usability in Cubase. I even found out you can use the StreamDeck to switch articulations in Spitfire samples, once I get this all going its going to be stunning!


----------



## scherzo (Jun 30, 2021)

A few quick follow-ups:
- Do check the tremolo effect at least. I don't have any of those evolving choir libraries though so I don't know how they work. 
- Macros can be found at the bottom of the key commands window. It's basically just a system of stringing multiple key commands together into a single operation. 
- Rasoul's logical editor preset will work for relative values as well, you just change the operation from 'Set Random Values Between' to 'Set Relative Values Between'. I use this sort of thing to humanize note velocities and positions independently, for example. I haven't tried but I think it can be used on automation as well.

Regarding rendering, I suppose there are multiple ways of going about it, depending on how you have things set up. I tend to not use markers very much though so I'm not entirely clear on what the options are (others should feel free to chip in!). My first thought is to use cycle markers - again, distinct from regular markers - to denote sections and select which section you want in the export window. Or just double-click the cycle marker to set the locators and then export that selection. I don't think (?) there's a way of getting around having to open the export window though. 

I'm considering getting a StreamDeck at some point. I actually hate gear, but that one looks like it might actually be useful


----------



## Broth3rz (Jun 30, 2021)

So when I say markers I mean the in and out locators that you use to make selections to loop and render, the purple toggle. If I make the selection, make it purple, I'd like to hit a hotkey to render without having to go into the menu. 

I still have to get in Cubase soon and try some of these out that I learned.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jun 30, 2021)

There has to be a way to mixdown what you have selected (purple) with a key binding? Come on..


----------



## scherzo (Jul 1, 2021)

Hmm. You can assign Export Audio Mixdown to a shortcut of course, but I can't think of a way of not using the export window at all. It should retain its settings between uses though, so in most cases if you do repeated bounces it shouldn't be more involved than setting the locators, hitting export and clicking ok. 

You can do render-in-place with a single keypress, but that's for rendering stuff onto a new track within the project, not so much for exporting a mixdown.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jul 1, 2021)

scherzo said:


> Hmm. You can assign Export Audio Mixdown to a shortcut of course, but I can't think of a way of not using the export window at all. It should retain its settings between uses though, so in most cases if you do repeated bounces it shouldn't be more involved than setting the locators, hitting export and clicking ok.
> 
> You can do render-in-place with a single keypress, but that's for rendering stuff onto a new track within the project, not so much for exporting a mixdown.


I went ahead and made my purple sections then did that hotkey, the export window came up where you name and select where to export it to and all you really gotta do is type a name and save, good enough. thanks.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jul 7, 2021)

Is there a way to delete ALL automation?

So if I bring Expression up, I know I don't want any of it, hit a hotkey and it gets deleted? Instead of having to try and select it all with your mouse.

I can't use CTRL + A since that selects the actual MIDI notes along with the automation.

I saw 2 things about removing automation in the Key Binding menu but I set them and they do nothing?


Is there anyway to select a folder and when you change the folder size, it changes the tracks size in the folder also?


Lets say I bring up 2 automation lanes, is there a way to hotkey it to where it adds a NODE at the start, at the end, at X value? Or even make make it so it adds a NODE at the start of each note at X value? No matter what Lane your in, Expression, sustain, etc.

That would be amazing and a HUGE time saver if that could be a hotkey.

Thanks!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jul 7, 2021)

For the first one, if you right click on the automation lane all the way on the left where it says Expression, there is an option "Select All Events on This Lane". No way to assign that to a key command that I know of.

I'm using Metagrid, and it comes with a bunch of Logical Editor commands like Delete CC11, so its a simple tap on the iPad.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jul 19, 2021)

I have a few more questions:

Is there a way to COLLAPSE and EXPAND ALL folders with a hotkey? Instead of clicking each folder icon on the track. JUST found CTRL + folder icon click, but is there a hotkey?
What are the hotkeys for showing ONLY tracks with data and set back to normal? I don't know the titling of them.
It seems when I DISABLE tracks, and RE-ENABLE them, the Inspector (the IMPUT on the MIDI track) options are messed up and I have to reset them? Is there a way to make sure the MIDI track imputs STAY the same when you DISABLE and REACTIVATE them... makes the whole disable feature useless.. unless I make 1,000 Kontakts instead of MIDI tracks? Whats the best solution for this issue?
Why is it when I create folders and instruments it by default adds it in LITTLE, where I gotta resize it. I have to do this nonstop. I'm talking the track size vertically.
Since I have good organization with TONS of folders. is there a way to hide JUST folders then show them again?
Thanks!!


----------



## scherzo (Jul 20, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> Is there a way to COLLAPSE and EXPAND ALL folders with a hotkey? Instead of clicking each folder icon on the track. JUST found CTRL + folder icon click, but is there a hotkey?



No, but you can make your own with the project logical editor. Try something like this:






Replace the parameter in the lower pane with 'open' or 'toggle' depending on what you want to do. 



Broth3rz said:


> What are the hotkeys for showing ONLY tracks with data and set back to normal? I don't know the titling of them.


You'll find these in the Channel & Track Visibility folder of key commands. 








Broth3rz said:


> It seems when I DISABLE tracks, and RE-ENABLE them, the Inspector (the IMPUT on the MIDI track) options are messed up and I have to reset them? Is there a way to make sure the MIDI track imputs STAY the same when you DISABLE and REACTIVATE them... makes the whole disable feature useless.. unless I make 1,000 Kontakts instead of MIDI tracks? Whats the best solution for this issue?


Unfortunately there's a long standing bug that sometimes (often) prevents track routing from being recalled correctly, especially when using multitimbral instruments. It's been present for so long I have no real hope of this ever being fixed without them revamping the entire track model, to be honest. 

My workaround is, if it's something I might want to disable at some point, just avoid multitimbral setups altogether. One patch per track. So, yes, a shit-ton of Kontakt instances it is. There is some overhead associated with this, but in practice I find it's manageable. 

Alternatively, I suppose you can host your instruments in VEP, which also lets you disable stuff these days. No disabling in Cubase = no routing problems (well...... _fewer_ routing problems at least). But then you have to use VEP with all that goes along with that. 

Other than that, you'll just have to deal with reconnecting tracks when it happens, I'm afraid. It sucks and is really quite pathetic at this point.



Broth3rz said:


> Why is it when I create folders and instruments it by default adds it in LITTLE, where I gotta resize it. I have to do this nonstop. I'm talking the track size vertically.


Hmm. Not really seeing that here - if you add a new track, I believe its size is determined by the current vertical zoom level. If everything else is bigger, is that because you've adjusted their sizes manually one by one? 

I never really resize tracks manually, and instead just use key commands for Zoom In/Out Vertically and Zoom Tracks x Rows. Maybe that's the difference.



Broth3rz said:


> Since I have good organization with TONS of folders. is there a way to hide JUST folders then show them again?


Not entirely sure what you want to do here? You can hide folders of course like with any other track, but this will also hide all their contents (including subfolders).


----------



## Broth3rz (Jul 20, 2021)

scherzo said:


> No, but you can make your own with the project logical editor. Try something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did see a lot of threads about this for like 5 years where its been an issue this whole time. I don't want to get into VEP at this point since I just kinda learned Cubase some. I have a feeling getting into VEP would be a lot more to learn, more problems, questions and hassles.

So like lets say I have Percussion Swarn from Spitfire, it has 30 instruments. I have them linked to MIDI tracks and I decided to use 2 Kontakts for them. But now if I ENABLE, I have to reset the inputs of each one, would have been faster to just add a Kontakt, load it and add a MIDI track? lol..

I was really wanting to make a TEMPLATE and it was going well besides this issue. So your saying I should do 30 Kontakts instead of 30 MIDI tracks? Wouldn't this tax my PC hardware quite a lot?

Now I'm sure I could handle it, I do have a new system:

AMD 5900x
RTX 3070
64GB G.Skill RAM
WD SN850 x2
W10.
MOTU M4.

I should be alright since they will be DISABLED but even if I have ALL of them ENABLED could my PC handle it? 100 of Kontakts seems like a lot to handle PC wise.




I don't even see 'Container Type Is' in the drop down list in my Logical Editor.
The one you got selected, that shows everything I've hidden. And I found the one that shows tracks with data but it doesn't remove the folder so there are huge gaps. So I again need to hide ALL FOLDERS.
It seems there is a bug. If I have them all big, it adds big, if I then make / have ANY of them small, it adds small. So if I then MAKE them all big, it still adds small.. so make sure you don't have NOT ONE small or it adds small and I guess reload the file to get it to add back to big? Weird..
I want to HIDE ALL FOLDERS period, sub-folders and all. So it only shows Kontakts and/or MIDI tracks. This will help with the above DATA tracks also. I wanna be able to hit a key or 2 and see nothing but a list of tracks with DATA, no folders or anything else. With the other example it can be annoying trying to go through 3-4 folders to get what I need to get to. Like, Strings > Spitfire > SS > TRACK IS HERE. So I figure HIDE FOLDERS, track is right there, select it, then unhide folders and now my track is selected without having to navigate through 3-4 folders. Unless there is a better way?
I need a way to hide all folders.. ALL! Help!
New question: B and N skip to the next and previous EVENTS, nice, but it ONLY does it on the TRACK / FOLDER that is SELECTED. Is there a way to where it does it to ALL EVENTS whether its selected or not? Being able to cycle threw ALL events even if its not selected would be very helpful.

NOW if there is a way to select all folders, midi tracks, and instruments, in the left window then I could use B and N but CTRL + A don't work as it selects all the events, not tracks, folders, etc.


----------



## scherzo (Jul 20, 2021)

Container Type should be right there. Hmm. Make sure you are using the _Project_ Logical Editor, and not the Logical Editor (which only manipulates midi)?

I don't think there is a way of hiding/showing folders independently of their contents. If you hide a folder, you hide its contents. If you unhide something within a folder, the folder also becomes visible. It's one of the reasons I keep my use of folders and nested folders to a minimum, to keep the clutter down. 

Not sure about the next/previous event thing, I've never really used those. You can probably make a macro that uses the PLE to select all tracks and then locates the next event, although that would have the side-effect of leaving all tracks selected afterwards, which may not be so desirable. Hmm, I'd have to think about that one.



Broth3rz said:


> I was really wanting to make a TEMPLATE and it was going well besides this issue. So your saying I should do 30 Kontakts instead of 30 MIDI tracks? Wouldn't this tax my PC hardware quite a lot?
> 
> Now I'm sure I could handle it, I do have a new system:
> 
> ...


30 Kontakts is what I would likely do in this scenario, yes. There are some drawbacks to this approach though, and I suppose one might reasonably ask if it's really such a big deal to reassign some midi tracks when you re-enable the instrument. For me, one instrument track per patch is the better compromise generally, but others may prefer different ways.

The resource use thing gets complicated fast because much of it depends on the specific circumstances. I don't have time for a long technical treatise, but my experience has been that spreading patches out across more instrument tracks often yields better CPU performance - at least up to a point, at least with ASIO Guard enabled. Memory use is trickier. There is some overhead associated with each Kontakt instance beyond the first - something in the range of 40 MBs per instance, if I recall. Not huge, but it can add up to significant amounts. 

On the other hand, you now have fine control over what patches you load and bring into memory in the first place. In most projects I'm only using a small subset of what's available and if the rest stays disabled, I often come out ahead anyway. I do hit my RAM ceiling sometimes (not difficult with my measly 32 GBs or memory), but at this point I'm quite comfortable bouncing stuff to audio and disabling tracks again when I need to conserve resources. Having everything on its own track also makes it easy to re-balance and process individual articulations if I need to, so there's that as well.

But of course, I have my own idiosyncratic ways of working, some of which I developed trying to work around Cubase's limitations, and others may have entirely different preferences and priorities. But try it for a bit and see how it works for you.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jul 20, 2021)

scherzo said:


> Container Type should be right there. Hmm. Make sure you are using the _Project_ Logical Editor, and not the Logical Editor (which only manipulates midi)?
> 
> I don't think there is a way of hiding/showing folders independently of their contents. If you hide a folder, you hide its contents. If you unhide something within a folder, the folder also becomes visible. It's one of the reasons I keep my use of folders and nested folders to a minimum, to keep the clutter down.
> 
> ...



That was the issue. I was using Logical Editor, not PROJECT Logical Editor. I didn't even know there were 2... BOTH of them should manipulates midi, right?


If I know I wanna add some more percussion textures but I don't know what, I'd have to reset the inputs for all 30 which is quite annoying and takes time. If I do the Kontakt idea then I don't have to. Plus I just got my Stream Deck XL and I made it so I can change my ARTICULATIONS with it and not my mouse, and those are tied to Port 1 which would be best for that also.
Yeah. I understand the folder concept but I mean, come on, its 2021... I can't hide certain type of tracks, in this case folders? What if I go the other way? What if I want to ONLY SHOW MIDI and INSTRUMENT tracks?
Do they have a list of what they are working on fixing / adding to Cubase? I don't see how simple issues are still there after all these years.
Also does anyone else have the issue trying to bind SHIFT + ANY NUMPAD number? It won't input the SHIFT key.
ALT + F3 opens the MIXER in the LOWER zone. What bind is the EDITOR (MIDI), the one directly to the right of MixConsole? I've tried all the Key Editor stuff and none of them open that tab (lower zone), like the MIXER. Am I missing something? It should be 'Open Key Editor In Lower Zone', but it does nothing?


----------



## greggybud (Jul 20, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> I have a few more questions:
> 
> Is there a way to COLLAPSE and EXPAND ALL folders with a hotkey? Instead of clicking each folder icon on the track. JUST found CTRL + folder icon click, but is there a hotkey?


Key Command
Project>Folding>Toggle Tracks This toggles all folders. Or am I missing something? You mean so you can see only the folders when expanded?


Broth3rz said:


> What are the hotkeys for showing ONLY tracks with data and set back to normal? I don't know the titling of them.


Key Command
Channel & Track Visibility>agents: Show channels/tracks with data. I'm not sure what you mean by "set back to normal" unless you mean agents:show all channels/tracks.


Broth3rz said:


> It seems when I DISABLE tracks, and RE-ENABLE them, the Inspector (the IMPUT on the MIDI track) options are messed up and I have to reset them? Is there a way to make sure the MIDI track imputs STAY the same when you DISABLE and REACTIVATE them... makes the whole disable feature useless.. unless I make 1,000 Kontakts instead of MIDI tracks? Whats the best solution for this issue?


For this I think it's best to create a simple reproduction of a bug and if it's what is explained in the .gif, then it's been reported almost a year ago. Midi assignments, after the first ones, get lost. (for an example see the .gif). It's been fixed in the past, but somewhere along the lines is broken again. I know for sure C10.5 and C11 have this issue.


Broth3rz said:


> Why is it when I create folders and instruments it by default adds it in LITTLE, where I gotta resize it. I have to do this nonstop. I'm talking the track size vertically.


The new added track gets the size of whatever you have your vertical scroll (that scroll in the lower right corner of the Project Page.


Broth3rz said:


> Since I have good organization with TONS of folders. is there a way to hide JUST folders then show them again?
> Thanks!!


None that I know of. However the folders were before collapsing are how they are going to look when they open. But I bet someone could create a PLE for that.


----------



## greggybud (Jul 20, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> That was the issue. I was using Logical Editor, not PROJECT Logical Editor. I didn't even know there were 2... BOTH of them should manipulates midi, right?


The PLE focuses on functions of the Project Page. Open the PLE and look at the examples.
The LE focuses on functions in the editors. Again, look at the included examples, and I think it's fairly clear. If for any reason, you open the PLE or the LE but nothing happens, that probably means for the LE you need to focus something in the editor. Or, for the PLE, something in the Project Page needs to be focused. You will learn that a lot of the Key Commands won't work unless the proper page is focused.


Broth3rz said:


> Yeah. I understand the folder concept but I mean, come on, its 2021... I can't hide certain type of tracks, in this case folders? What if I go the other way? What if I want to ONLY SHOW MIDI and INSTRUMENT tracks?


The folder track is really not a track. It's just a container to hold tracks. I hear other DAWs work differently.


Broth3rz said:


> Do they have a list of what they are working on fixing / adding to Cubase? I don't see how simple issues are still there after all these years.


Yes, a very long list. To know more, you would need to become a beta tester. 
Simple issues are not always simple. Just because an issue is simple in one DAW doesn't make it simple in another. Even simple GUI issues or just an on/off switch to open something can be very difficult. That translates to expensive. Also, issues that you may find important may or may not be important to other users. There are very different groups of Cubase users.



Broth3rz said:


> ALT + F3 opens the MIXER in the LOWER zone. What bind is the EDITOR (MIDI), the one directly to the right of MixConsole? I've tried all the Key Editor stuff and none of them open that tab (lower zone), like the MIXER. Am I missing something? It should be 'Open Key Editor In Lower Zone', but it does nothing?


Again, I'm not sure I understand. On the Project Page, on the upper right corner, the Set Up Tool Bar will always be in the upper right. Depending on how you have your settings set in the Set Up Tool Bar, determines where the Set Up Window Layout will be located. Click on Set Up Window Layout. Check the Lower Zone Box. If it opens the Mix console in the lower zone, click on the editor tab in that zone. When you close the lower zone, then re-open it, the editor tab should show.


----------



## greggybud (Jul 20, 2021)

InLight-Tone said:


> I'm using Metagrid, and it comes with a bunch of Logical Editor commands like Delete CC11, so its a simple tap on the iPad.


Just to clarify for others, anyone can download those several dozen LE commands then copy/paste into your LE presets. You don't need Metagrid. Luke Johnson created most of those and they can be very useful. 

With that said, I think Metagrid is by far the most useful tool to speed and enhance workflow, organize, and go far beyond Cubase Key Commands by integrating Cubase Key Commands, Cubase Macros, Cubase LE/PLE presets and sometimes combining all of these into 1 button.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jul 21, 2021)

Yeah. I understand the folder concept but I mean, come on, its 2021... I can't hide certain type of tracks, in this case folders? What if I go the other way? What if I want to ONLY SHOW MIDI and INSTRUMENT tracks?
Do they have a list of what they are working on fixing / adding to Cubase? I don't see how simple issues are still there after all these years.
Also does anyone else have the issue trying to bind SHIFT + ANY NUMPAD number? It won't input the SHIFT key.
ALT + F3 opens the MIXER in the LOWER zone. What bind is the EDITOR (MIDI), the one directly to the right of MixConsole? I've tried all the Key Editor stuff and none of them open that tab (lower zone), like the MIXER. Am I missing something? It should be 'Open Key Editor In Lower Zone', but it does nothing?


----------



## AEF (Jul 22, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> Yeah. I understand the folder concept but I mean, come on, its 2021... I can't hide certain type of tracks, in this case folders? What if I go the other way? What if I want to ONLY SHOW MIDI and INSTRUMENT tracks?
> Do they have a list of what they are working on fixing / adding to Cubase? I don't see how simple issues are still there after all these years.
> Also does anyone else have the issue trying to bind SHIFT + ANY NUMPAD number? It won't input the SHIFT key.
> ALT + F3 opens the MIXER in the LOWER zone. What bind is the EDITOR (MIDI), the one directly to the right of MixConsole? I've tried all the Key Editor stuff and none of them open that tab (lower zone), like the MIXER. Am I missing something? It should be 'Open Key Editor In Lower Zone', but it does nothing?


You cant open the key editor if you dont have a midi region selected.

Easiest way is just double click the region you want to edit and it will pop up the lower zone editor.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jul 22, 2021)

AEF said:


> You cant open the key editor if you dont have a midi region selected.
> 
> Easiest way is just double click the region you want to edit and it will pop up the lower zone editor.


That was the issue.. lol. I mean I've seen it open before and show nothing many times... weird...

Anyways, I FINALLY made my template!

Took like 3 hours, super organized. It's about 140 instruments (Kontakts), like 100 folders, here is an image of the mixer on my 49 inch monitor. LOL

It was like 54.4 GB of RAM. :D

https://ibb.co/HxPjtxd


----------



## Broth3rz (Aug 3, 2021)

Lets say I record some MIDI with my keyboard. Then lets say I didn't record the automation when I recorded the notes. So I hit record and only move the automation. It creates a whole new event overtop of the event of the MIDI notes, how do I record automation or RE-record the automation over the original event?


----------

